

Why Gamification Can’t Be Stopped - tilt
http://mashable.com/2012/04/07/gamification-bunchball/

======
msbii
Every new website/application these days needs some level of gamification to
attract and retain users and grow fast. Best if it is inherently built into
the actual product. Anybody disagree?

